# I made a DM Screen



## bgaesop

I'm putting this here since I think it's the best suited forum, please move it if I messed up. Similarly, if I'm violating copyright too hard here please feel free to delete it altogether or whatever, but I see this in the same light as the Power cards others have made, so hopefully it's okay.

I threw together a 4e DM Screen from material in the DMG and PHB. It's probably not that similar to the one that will eventually be released by WotC, and the picture on the other side is a bit of a joke, but I think some people may find it useful. You may need Open Office to open it, but you should have that already anyways.

http://rapidshare.com/files/124846249/custom_DM_Screen.odt.html


----------



## James McMurray

Can you do a save as to .doc and re-up it? Some folks won't have open office, won't want it, or will be working on a computer they're not allowed to install it on.

For those who do have Open Office, but haven't upgraded to 2.4.1, you may want to. There was a high risk vulnerability fixed in that release.


----------



## Halivar

These aren't scans, are they? I certainly hope not. All the tables are images, instead of actual tables.

EDIT: Nevermind. These aren't scans. Just checked the books.


----------



## FabioMilitoPagliara

or at least a pdf!


----------



## Thanee

There's a plugin for Word to enable it to read ODT documents.

And with PDF Creator (Freeware) you can easily a PDF from it.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Quartz

Actually, you might want to create a straight PDF of it.


----------



## Mort_Q

Quartz said:
			
		

> Actually, you might want to create a straight PDF of it.




Please and Thanks.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy

Another request for .doc or .pdf format please... I don't have permissions to install software on this PC (work).


----------



## MonkeyMage

I'd like to put another request in for a pdf format of this.


----------



## Keltheos

Is it just my computer or is the Rapidshare site anything but? I always have long delays when I try to DL a file from there...


----------



## Lord Xtheth

Whatever site you uploaded this on has a "security feature" that I can't actually read (damn my in-perfect vision)
Is there any other way you can get it from you to me?


----------



## James McMurray

Keltheos said:
			
		

> Is it just my computer or is the Rapidshare site anything but? I always have long delays when I try to DL a file from there...




They've got a built in delay and very slow transfer speeds for those who haven't purchased full accounts. I've never known anyone who did buy an account though, so I couldn't say if it gets better or not.


----------



## jelmore

bgaesop said:
			
		

> You may need Open Office to open it, but you should have that already anyways.




Thank you for informing me of what software I should be using.

I'll be sure to start uploading all of my publications as Pages and Numbers files because, honestly, Mac OS X is the better platform to be using for desktop publishing.
</snark>


----------



## Keltheos

Well, nothing's been important enough to me to buy an account or wait through the download process. Oh well.


----------



## Radevilen

I have made a pdf DM Screen. I tried to include tables and information that would be helpful in the heat of things (and some information that I have trouble remembering). 
Let me know what you all think and if you think I left something out that should have been included, or if there is something in the pdf that seems unnecessary.

note: Do let me know if production of said DM screen is copyright infringement in any way and I will remove the download.


----------



## Blackbrrd

Nice work Radevilen, I think you did a good job. Looks good and lots of useful info.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Here's another one - landscape format this time. As always, I want criticism, and if it makes anybody unhappy, I'll take it down ASAP, because I typed up some tables from the DMG for that screen.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## TarionzCousin

I wish you people would stop spending your valuable time creating things that help me have fun.


----------



## Klaus

I too am working on a landscape DM's screen (designed to be affixed to the 3.5 landscape screen using paper clips). So far I have ALL the skills, the DC/Damage by level, all conditions, the Object Properties/Material/Composition, the Break/Burst DCs, the attack modifiers, the situations that grant Combat Advantage, the overland travel/terrain times, the equipment and transport tables and the two NPC quirk/mannerisms tables.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Klaus said:


> I too am working on a landscape DM's screen (designed to be affixed to the 3.5 landscape screen using paper clips). So far I have ALL the skills, the DC/Damage by level, all conditions, the Object Properties/Material/Composition, the Break/Burst DCs, the attack modifiers, the situations that grant Combat Advantage, the overland travel/terrain times, the equipment and transport tables and the two NPC quirk/mannerisms tables.



...and the cool new artwork?


----------



## ObsidianCrane

Thanks Radevilen, and Lord Tirian both of them have excellent work on them.


----------



## Klaus

TarionzCousin said:


> ...and the cool new artwork?



I'll be using the same 3.5 artwork on the outside. It's not like I got much use out of it back in the day...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

Lord Tirian said:


> Here's another one - landscape format this time. As always, I want criticism, and if it makes anybody unhappy, I'll take it down ASAP, because I typed up some tables from the DMG for that screen.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Very nice! What did you use to make this? Could you post the source files?


----------



## FabioMilitoPagliara

Radevilen said:


> I have made a pdf DM Screen. I tried to include tables and information that would be helpful in the heat of things (and some information that I have trouble remembering).




I like it!

it's what I want from a dm screen, all the info I need in combat....

thank you


----------



## vazanar

Just wanted to say thanks for the screens. Amusingly enough each DM in my group liked a diffrent one.


----------



## harmfulguy

Thanee said:


> And with PDF Creator (Freeware) you can easily a PDF from it.




I'm running OpenOffice 2.4 (the portable version, in fact), and PDF generation is baked right in; there's a button on the default toolbar, right next to Print. For that matter, you can choose to save a document in a few different Microsoft Word formats as well.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ashrem Bayle said:


> Very nice! What did you use to make this? Could you post the source files?



Just used Word and a bitof patience with its columns and tables.

It's probably not the easiest way to do something like that, but right now, I don't have anything else at hand - and I needed it last week.

I've attached it in case you want to play around with it (like converting it from DIN A4 to Letter  ).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Eranthius

Got both versions - AWESOME! Thanks


----------



## Agamon

Lord Tirian said:


> Just used Word and a bitof patience with its columns and tables.
> 
> It's probably not the easiest way to do something like that, but right now, I don't have anything else at hand - and I needed it last week.
> 
> I've attached it in case you want to play around with it (like converting it from DIN A4 to Letter  ).
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Very nice.  Prints out in Letter fine.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

Lord Tirian said:


> Just used Word and a bitof patience with its columns and tables.
> 
> It's probably not the easiest way to do something like that, but right now, I don't have anything else at hand - and I needed it last week.
> 
> I've attached it in case you want to play around with it (like converting it from DIN A4 to Letter  ).
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I took your stuff and added a background and pics for the front of a screen.
You can download it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?dtwyit2mgy7


----------



## reezel

Ashrem Bayle said:


> I took your stuff and added a background and pics for the front of a screen.
> You can download it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?dtwyit2mgy7



I love the added artwork. I think I might actually print out multiple copies of these for my PC's to keep in thier character folders so they have the information at thier fingertips as well.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

reezel said:


> I love the added artwork. I think I might actually print out multiple copies of these for my PC's to keep in thier character folders so they have the information at thier fingertips as well.




Enjoy!


----------



## Relbanan

I uploaded the horizontal screen to Staples, had them photo print it (about $3), and about 45 minutes of work later, here's the results.

I already had the foamcore board and the tape, I build RC airplanes.


----------



## Eranthius

Someone sticky this!


----------



## Klaus

Klaus said:


> I too am working on a landscape DM's screen (designed to be affixed to the 3.5 landscape screen using paper clips). So far I have ALL the skills, the DC/Damage by level, all conditions, the Object Properties/Material/Composition, the Break/Burst DCs, the attack modifiers, the situations that grant Combat Advantage, the overland travel/terrain times, the equipment and transport tables and the two NPC quirk/mannerisms tables.



Update:

The screen is now at 4 panels, horizontally, and meant to be printed and affixed to one of WotC's 3.5/Modern screens (IIRC, the Eberron screen is also horizontal).

Left panel:
Adventuring gear list, Food and lodging list, Carrying capacity table, DC/Damage by level, Object properties, DC to break objects, Fall severity by level, Overland travel, mounts, vehicles and terrain.

Center-Left panel:
All skill uses.

Center-Right panel:
All actions, with rules and page reference, All conditions, Attack modifiers, Situations that grant Combat advantage and How to determine cover.

Right panel:
Aquatic, Mounted combat, flying, disease, poison and unseen foe rules, Light sources, Languages and NPC Quirks and Mannerisms.

There is still room for a couple of things, so I'm scouring the PHB and MM for what could be added.


----------



## mindshadow2k

Ashrem Bayle said:


> I took your stuff and added a background and pics for the front of a screen.
> You can download it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?dtwyit2mgy7




I took the elements from both Radevilen's and Lord Tirian's and kind of merged them into one 4 sided with what i call a mat to keep for yourself or give to players, which could have a kind of notes section added to the bottom of it for dry erase after it has been laminated.

If you would like to do your magic to it and prettify it by all means give it a go!


----------



## MarauderX

Great work all!


----------



## Klaus

Okay, here it is. I put the four panels in separate Letter pages for ease of printing. The pages cover the screen from left to right.

Let me know what y'all think.

EDIT: as requested, I added page numbers for everything.


----------



## Entropi

I think it would be handy if each table had a book-and-page reference listed, for those times when you need to refer to the book for more information.


----------



## Bayuer

Thats great man. I love it. Put some images on other side and ad page references and I will be perfect!


----------



## Klaus

Entropi said:


> I think it would be handy if each table had a book-and-page reference listed, for those times when you need to refer to the book for more information.



Done.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

Relbanan said:


> I uploaded the horizontal screen to Staples, had them photo print it (about $3), and about 45 minutes of work later, here's the results.
> 
> I already had the foamcore board and the tape, I build RC airplanes.




Awesome!


----------



## tristan_tewksbury

Lord Tirian said:


> Here's another one - landscape format this time.




I really like the earlier (cleaner) layout. It is a clean setup and covers a good deal of information. I really do appreciate the page references, though.


----------



## Henrix

Fantastic work, everybody! It is difficult to shoose, but that is a good thing


----------



## jdrakeh

Sweet! Thanks for sharing! (Now I just need to figure out what to do with the fourth inside and outside panel on my Hammerdog screen).


----------



## SuperGnome

Sweet!  Thanks for you work guys.  I was going to spend some time this weekend doing this since I got my sweet paizo landscape screen last week.


----------



## Entropi

Klaus said:


> Done.




Very nice, thanks!  My guess is that this screen will be more useful than the official one by an order of magnitude.

PS - Visited your site and I like your artwork.  I love the Bluespawn Godslayer.


----------



## Klaus

Entropi said:


> Very nice, thanks!  My guess is that this screen will be more useful than the official one by an order of magnitude.
> 
> PS - Visited your site and I like your artwork.  I love the Bluespawn Godslayer.



Thanks!


----------



## Bayuer

Can someone arrange a pictures to Klauses DM screen? It would be so perfect then.


----------



## Cringer_luvr

*PDF dm screen*



Radevilen said:


> I have made a pdf DM Screen. I tried to include tables and information that would be helpful in the heat of things (and some information that I have trouble remembering).
> Let me know what you all think and if you think I left something out that should have been included, or if there is something in the pdf that seems unnecessary.
> 
> note: Do let me know if production of said DM screen is copyright infringement in any way and I will remove the download.




Awesom screen, can you make one w/o the art in the corners? save on printing it multi times as player handouts.


----------



## sora7548

*dm screen*

that is a great dm screen that you put together.


----------



## Bayuer

I made a pdf file with graphic to dm screen made by Klaus.
Here's the file: http://sharebase.de/files/0bHTPGAO0y.html


----------



## derbacher

First, the screen is just awesome. 

Crazily enough, I used the same art work last week when I printed out and laminated my copy!


----------



## Kzach

Wow, Ashrem, Tirian, major kudos. Love your work.


----------



## Klaus

Bayuer said:


> I made a pdf file with graphic to dm screen made by Klaus.
> Here's the file: http://sharebase.de/files/0bHTPGAO0y.html



Very cool! 8)


----------



## Bayuer

Thx but your work is much better


----------



## RangerRob

These are such great tools! I just used one for my first game DMing, and they were invaluable. I noticed that WotC has released some updates (http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/updates) to the tables for skill checks. Specifically:

Difficulty Class and Damage by Level
All of the DC's were reduced in this table. Also both footnotes below table have been removed.

Complexities of Skill Challenges
In the table, replace all values in the Failures column with “3” 

Thanks everyone for such a great help to my game!


----------



## othar

i add my voice to rangerbob.

Klaus, can you update your Dm screen with the last update, or can you upload the original file (.doc), so we can make the update ourself ?


----------



## Melfast

*Updated Screen in Portrait Format*

I took Lord Tirian's landscape DM screen and changed it to protrait since that is what I still use.  I also added a few more tables and rules and updated it to reflect the latest errata.  

No cool pictures though; you'll have to add those yourself.

 -- Melfast


----------



## Cat Moon

Radevilen said:


> I have made a pdf DM Screen. I tried to include tables and information that would be helpful in the heat of things (and some information that I have trouble remembering).



Very nicely done Radevilen, I'll be printing this out later this evening and it'll be put to use over the weekend. Many thanks.


----------



## Klaus

othar said:


> i add my voice to rangerbob.
> 
> Klaus, can you update your Dm screen with the last update, or can you upload the original file (.doc), so we can make the update ourself ?




Updated. Changed the DCs in the "Difficulty Class and Damage by Level" table and removed the "if skill check, add +5" footnote to it (since now the DCs are equal). Changed the Knowledge table DCs.


----------



## Bayuer

Hmm... Could you add a version with add +5 to DC footnote, couse I'm using that version. If that not a problem


----------



## Henrix

Thank you, Claudio!


----------



## derbacher

Thanks for the update, Klaus!


Edit: I used this screen running a slot 0 for Gencon last night. It was invaluable. I never had to open the DMG, as everything that came up was right on the screen.


----------



## RangerRob

Thank you for the update, I'll be printing this out and using it tomorrow!


----------



## othar

thank you


----------



## othar

Klaus said:


> ... removed the "if skill check, add +5" footnote to it (since now the DCs are equal)...




since the last errata, the 2 footnotes needs to be removed. not only one.


----------



## Bayuer

Two things Klaus.
One. You didn't add the oil to gear.
Two. I'm trying to translate this Screen, but I can't convert it to .doc. It's said theres no text. I assume you protected the file. Could you give me the word file? I will translate it on my own. My players will be very happy.


----------



## Klaus

Didn't make it as a .doc file, I typed everything into Corel Draw.

I'll look into it, but can't guarantee a timeframe.


----------



## Klaus

Didn't make it as a .doc file, I typed everything into Corel Draw.

I'll look into it, but can't guarantee a timeframe.


----------



## Rifken

I have a request for any screen. I would like the target xp chart (for encounters) Then i would have no need for my dmg at the table


----------



## elandy

With the new update released I look foward to see the great DM Screen by Klaus updated.

I`ve found also a little mistake, in the second page the reference to "Your Turn" should be PHB 268, and not DMG 268.

Also I would love to see the titles of the skills in bold and/or in a different font, because is a little difficult to see them with a quick glance.

By the way, your DM Screen is great!


----------



## Dave0047

elandy said:


> With the new update released I look foward to see the great DM Screen by Klaus updated.
> 
> I`ve found also a little mistake, in the second page the reference to "Your Turn" should be PHB 268, and not DMG 268.
> 
> Also I would love to see the titles of the skills in bold and/or in a different font, because is a little difficult to see them with a quick glance.
> 
> By the way, your DM Screen is great!




First of all, I would like to say, THESE SCREENS ROCK! These are some of the best custom GM screens I've seen for any RPG! 

Second, I second elandy, that since there's a new update to the DMG, PHB, and MM as of the 11th I would LOVE to see an updated screen. I actually am running a session tonight (after a 2 week break) so ANY haste on this would be infinitely appreciated, and considered a miracle, lol.

Thanks again!


----------



## infocynic

Radevilen said:


> I have made a pdf DM Screen. I tried to include tables and information that would be helpful in the heat of things (and some information that I have trouble remembering).
> Let me know what you all think and if you think I left something out that should have been included, or if there is something in the pdf that seems unnecessary.
> 
> note: Do let me know if production of said DM screen is copyright infringement in any way and I will remove the download.



I really like this formatting; it's not as busy compared to some of the other ones, so it's easier on the eyes, but it's horribly out of date. Perhaps if screen creators would post their templates, the community could help keep them up-to-date?


----------



## arnaudg

infocynic said:


> I really like this formatting; it's not as busy compared to some of the other ones, so it's easier on the eyes, but it's horribly out of date. Perhaps if screen creators would post their templates, the community could help keep them up-to-date?



I support this request. Great job.


----------



## DaveyB

Relbanan said:


> I uploaded the horizontal screen to Staples, had them photo print it (about $3), and about 45 minutes of work later, here's the results.
> 
> I already had the foamcore board and the tape, I build RC airplanes.




Relbanan, is that any special kind of foamcore board?  Can it be bought at any craft store like Michaels?  Also, what kind of tape are you using to hold it together and what are the pages put into?  Thanks in advance!  That's the kind of screen I'd like to assemble.


----------



## Vicar In A Tutu

Has anyone updated their screens yet? 

i.e. shameless bump


----------



## Duotopia

Thx Klaus for the screen. im going to print it right now


----------



## Asmor

James McMurray said:


> Can you do a save as to .doc and re-up it? Some folks won't have open office, won't want it, or will be working on a computer they're not allowed to install it on.




Funny, I feel the same way whenever someone uploads a .doc or .xls (particularly the latter, since complicated, formula-driven spreadsheets rarely make the transition well...). I don't doubt your point, that some number of people can't install OpenOffice.org for whatever reason, but I strongly suspect that number is much lower than the number of people who can't install MS Office for whatever reason (e.g. don't have a license for it). The nice thing about O is that you're only restricted by technical/policy limitations, whereas MS Office restricts you for financial reasons as well.

All that said, in general I find it's best to just distribute things like this as a PDF, and OpenOffice.org has pretty good PDF export support, and it keeps everyone happy.

Finally, just on a quick perusal, I don't see example skill DCs... That would be very helpful, I think.


----------



## Guyanthalas

After reading this post for a while, I decided to take a crack at making my own DM screen. I kept getting new ideas while doing it, and I’m exceptionally pleased with the results.
To start with, we bought a foam core board at JoAnn’s (about $3.00) and cut it into 4 segments. The segments were spray painted black (yes, you can probably buy black foam core, I just didn’t look hard), then duck taped together to form a hinge at each panel connection. It was important to measure this correctly has it needed to lie (relatively) flat when not in use and folded up. 
Originally the plan was to just make a three panel DM screen as I thought 4 panels was too much to have on the gaming table at one time. My friend Tim gave me the inner panel idea (swing flap) that can swing back and forth:
[sblock="Swing Flap"]










[/sblock]
This was a brilliant modification and allowed for two modes that the screen can be in; Story mode and combat mode. I’ll start by explaining story mode. Important note! This is a birthday gift for our dungeon master, and he is left handed. I imagine that if you are right handed you would want to change the position of the swing flap and probably do these flaps in reverse order. 
[sblock="Story Mode"]




[/sblock]
Player Character (Far right): 
We purchased report cover folders at OfficeMax ($4.50?) and I super glued the plastic holder to the top of the board (it’s the green piece). The concept was to print out a list of our current party (see below), and put it behind the plastic cover. This way it could be easily written on with a Visa-vi (wet-erase marker), and updated as the DM sees fit. My thoughts were penalties and enhancements. Hopefully this will stop the DM from asking “Does a 16 vs. reflex hit you, Guy?”
[sblock="PC Tab"]




[/sblock]
The detailed character sheet is produced more clearly below. As you can see it has all the important defenses and what I considered important “passive” skill checks. I forgot religion, but will add that in later if need be. Also of note is the “Bloodied?” and “AP?” field. These are meant to be check boxes. Some monsters do different things to bloodied foes, so it might be useful for the DM to know. The AP field is useful for characters to be “reminded” that they already used an action point this encounter.
Also of important note: I did not have my parties stats on hand when making this (and they failed to reply to my text messages), so I made up a joke list of party members. These are not our scores or the characters we are playing, but inside jokes about the kind of people we are. Don’t read into it. ;-)
[sblock="PC Sheet"]




[/sblock]
Story (Middle):
This part changes the most during the game, and I wanted there to be an easy way to put up the campaigns notes easily. I used magnets for this task (OfficeMax $2.50), and a flap of cloth to hold them together in a strap like fashion to prevent them from getting lost (JoAnne’s, $1.69). Super glued the magnets to the cloth, and now it clips to the front and back of the board. It holds quite a few pages at a time (20 was my test) and could probably do more with stronger magnets. If you wanted you could probably use some sort of clip as well, but I was worried a clip would damage the foam core when it closes.
[sblock="Story Tab"]









[/sblock]
Skill Checks (right side of swing flap):
This was included because I thought it was one of the more useful things in the DM Screen posted by Klaus. Thanks by the way for all of your efforts! Its just a reference sheet and doesn’t change. My place of business has a laminator, so I have no idea how much that would cost normally.
[sblock="Skill Tab"]




[/sblock]
Combat Mode:
Swing in the swing flap and we enter combat mode. All of the things displayed now are combat related. You’ll notice that the PC flap is still visible but the story board has been covered up. I figure that the PC tab will always be useful, and it should be visible in both combat and story mode.
[sblock="Combat Mode"]




[/sblock]
Combat Conditions (left side of swing flap, now middle of screen):
This is another extremely useful DM screen piece made by Klaus. As with the other side of the swing flap, this is not meant to be changed or edited (unless some errata is made known). It has all the nice little information in regards to combat.
[sblock="Combat Info"]




[/sblock]
Monsters! (Far left flap):
This has the same setup as the PC flap. A report cover plastic holder super glued to the top. A monster spreadsheet was printed out and put into the middle and can be written on with a wet erase marker. I thought that monster name, running damage total and bloodied were important things to know. Bloodied is a check box again. Again, this should be blank when you put it into your screen and modified as the DM sees fit depending on which combat s/he is running. The current monsters are just (hopefully obviously) jokes. I left enough space for seven monsters, but with some tweaks I can imagine this holding much more then that.
[sblock="Monster Tab"]




[/sblock]
Cover Art:
The outside has been decorated by various art I found on the ENWorld forums. I think its important that art goes on the outside! Great job artists, you have a talent that I wish I had!
Beholder (middle): http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-gallery-cartography-miniatures-painting/242224-3d-art-i-beholder.html#post4492420
Illithid and Dragon: Somewhere on the forums that I can’t find now. L I’ll update this as soon as I find them again.
[sblock="DM Screen Art"]




[/sblock]
There you have it folks, Guyanthalas’s DM Screen 4000. (Or some catchy name at least). Feel free to comment on it, as I’m curious what you may think! Happy gaming and thanks a lot for all the brain seeds you provided!


----------



## Guyanthalas

Err... How do I do that "Show/Hide" thing? I think it would be helpful for my prior post here.



Nevermind! Found it out!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Most awesome GM Screen, Guyanthalas.

Check your email.


----------



## Jux

Klaus said:


> Okay, here it is. I put the four panels in separate Letter pages for ease of printing. The pages cover the screen from left to right.
> 
> Let me know what y'all think.
> 
> EDIT: as requested, I added page numbers for everything.




Any plans of updating the charts with new rules?


----------



## thegrumpyyoungman

bump...anyone updated their .doc/.pdf with updated rules?


----------

